# Does anybody know anything about the venom of the Enoplognatha ovata?



## bojesse57 (Dec 5, 2010)

Also known as the candy striped spider.  I was wondering if their venom is dangerous to humans or not.  I noticed that they are in the same family as the black widow.


----------



## Venom (Dec 6, 2010)

This spider, although related to Latrodectus by virtue of being a Theridiid, is by noooooo means toxicologically similar. Steatoda venom is quite similar to Latrodectus in mass spectrometry, and in some of the symptoms it elicits, but I have read nothing suggesting anything like that for Enoplognatha.


----------

